# Problem with Call Of Duty



## Tom-Rallye (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, just installed the old call of duty on my PC and when i choose to run either multiplayer or singleplayer it comes up with the error: 
"EXE_ERR_NOT_FOUND[]configure.csv"
and
"EXE_ERR_NOT_FOUND[]configure_mp.csv" for the multiplayer. 
:sigh: 

Does anyone know why this is? very grateful if you could help


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you havent already reinstall it.


----------



## Tom-Rallye (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, i've tried that several times. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Have you run through the steps under "Common Game Issues" in my signature? If not, run through those.


----------

